# '96 altima bucking



## srt4guy (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Newbie to nissans here posting for my g/f. She has a 96 altima that completely died on her the other day as she went from revers to D (ATX). I cam to look at the car and it would turn over but refused to start. There was gas in the tank so she wasnt empty. i pulled the fuel line off right past the filter to see if it had pressure and it did. I pulled a plug wire out and cranked the motor but no spark. Earlier today I replaced the cap and rotor and put new plugs and wires in. The Engine started but would idle at about 250 rpms and would buck violently. the car stalled as soon as the gas pedal was touched. I rechecked that all of the wires were on the correct cylinders and they were. There is oil coming out from under the distributor but its dry in the inside when i pull the rotor off. I've read that the altimas are notorious for the oil in the distributor but have never seen a picture of what is meant by oil "in" the distributor. I'm dumbfounded as to what to do next. Her CEL also came on. ANy help would be great thanks alot


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

srt4guy said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Newbie to nissans here posting for my g/f. She has a 96 altima that completely died on her the other day as she went from revers to D (ATX). I cam to look at the car and it would turn over but refused to start. There was gas in the tank so she wasnt empty. i pulled the fuel line off right past the filter to see if it had pressure and it did. I pulled a plug wire out and cranked the motor but no spark. Earlier today I replaced the cap and rotor and put new plugs and wires in. The Engine started but would idle at about 250 rpms and would buck violently. the car stalled as soon as the gas pedal was touched. I rechecked that all of the wires were on the correct cylinders and they were. There is oil coming out from under the distributor but its dry in the inside when i pull the rotor off. I've read that the altimas are notorious for the oil in the distributor but have never seen a picture of what is meant by oil "in" the distributor. I'm dumbfounded as to what to do next. Her CEL also came on. ANy help would be great thanks alot


Your distributor is gone and needs to be replaced. Search on this forum and about distributor and you'll see what I'm talking about.

Frank


----------

